# How do I put a quote inside of another quote?



## gary b (Apr 25, 2006)

When posting replies, sometimes it would be more understandable if I could put one quote inside of another. Can/how do I do this????
Gary


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 26, 2006)

Gary, do you mean nesting quotes something like this:



			
				red powder said:
			
		

> What is paprika?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OR ...



			
				red powder said:
			
		

> What is paprika?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gary b (Apr 26, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Gary, do you mean nesting quotes something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> OR ...


 
Michael, 

Yes, i didn't know it was called nesting.


----------



## Sunflower (Apr 29, 2006)

Michael, how do I insert a quote that will show up at the end of my replies?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

If you want to quote a certain person, all you have to do is click the quote button on the bottom right of their post. As for a quote inside a quote, I don't know that one either. Maybe someone else will answer that one.


----------



## Sunflower (Apr 30, 2006)

I want to know how to do the one that you have on your message that says - "Tenneva Jordan once said:"

How did you add that?  Is it called a signature?


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Sunflower said:
			
		

> I want to know how to do the one that you have on your message that says - "Tenneva Jordan once said:"
> 
> How did you add that? Is it called a signature?


 
yes, it's a signature. Just go and click on user cp up on the blue ribbon at the top of this page. At the left, click on edit signature. Type in what you want it to say and hit save. That's it


----------



## Sunflower (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks tons, Texasgirl.  I just did it.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 30, 2006)

Your very welcome!!


----------



## subfuscpersona (May 3, 2006)

*quotes within quotes*

texasgirl - 

you need to understand a little about  vB code, which is what this forum uses. 

Here is an example of a quote within a quote.


			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> If you want to quote a certain person, all you have to do is click the quote button on the bottom right of their post. As for a quote inside a quote, I don't know that one either. Maybe someone else will answer that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and here is the vB code that makes it look that way (what you would see in the reply box before you posted it.)
*
[QUOTE=texasgirl]If you want to quote a certain person, all you have to do is click the quote button on the bottom right of their post. As for a quote inside a quote, I don't know that one either. Maybe someone else will answer that one.[QUOTE=Sunflower]I want to know how to do the one that you have on your message...[/QUOTE]Here's some more stuff from texasgirl[/QUOTE]
*
Notice the *[QUOTE=texasgirl]* in the beginning - that starts the texasgirl quote .

Notice the *[QUOTE=Sunflower]* - that starts the 2nd Sunflower quote, nested inside the texasgirl quote.

Notice the *[/QUOTE]Here's some more stuff from texasgirl[/QUOTE]* at the end. 

> The first *[/QUOTE]* ends the quote from Sunflower

> The text *Here's some more stuff from texasgirl* is continued as part of the texasgirl quote

> The last *[/QUOTE]* ends the quote from texasgirl​does this help  - or just make you more confused?


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> hello





			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> testing testing


hopefully, this works



Why is it separating them? I guess I have to see someone do it, that way, I can see what I'm doing wrong.Thanks Sub!!


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

gary b said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> Yes, i didn't know it was called nesting.





			
				Sunflower said:
			
		

> Michael, how do I insert a quote that will show up at the end of my replies?





			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> lets see if it works, this time


 
I have to type more than 10 characters now


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

Hi TG,

I will use "{ and }" instead of "[ and ]" so you can see what I am doing.

You just put one of your {/quote} in the wrong place.

This is what you have:
{quote=texasgirl} hello{/quote}{quote=texasgirl}testing testing{/quote}

Try it like this instead:
{quote=texasgirl} hello{quote=texasgirl}testing testing{/quote}{/quote}
(just place the { with [ 
and
} with ]


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

{quote=texasgirl} hello{quote=texasgirl}testing testing{/quote}{/quote}


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Hi TG,
> 
> I will use "{ and }" instead of "[ and ]" so you can see what I am doing.
> 
> ...


{quote=texasgirl} hello{quote=texasgirl}testing testing{/quote}


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

Anyplace you see a { replace that with a [ 
Anyplace you see a } replace that with a ]


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> texasgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gary b (May 4, 2006)

gary b said:
			
		

> practice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Am I getting this too? I hope this nesting works?


----------



## gary b (May 4, 2006)

GB & others,

What is the best/quickest way to get the CONTENT I want to put in the quotes, just copy and paste? Can I get "content" to quote from OTHER threads and/or websites??  Thanks, gary


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> So, is it the quote, quote together that does it at the beginning and the end?


It is the quote quote at he beginning, but also the /quote /quote at the end. You need both for it to work.

The way the coding works is that you have an opening code and a closing code. Anything between those two codes will be affected. You need them both or they will not work. the closing code is always the same as the opening code except it has a / at the beginning of the code.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

gary b said:
			
		

> GB & others,
> 
> What is the best/quickest way to get the CONTENT I want to put in the quotes, just copy and paste? Can I get "content" to quote from OTHER threads and/or websites??  Thanks, gary


Yes if it is from other sourses like other websites then just copy the text and paste it into your reponse. At the begining of the text you will type {quote} and at the end you will type {/quote}, just remember to replace the { and } with [ and ]. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## gary b (May 4, 2006)

Thanks GB,
If the source is other threads on THIS site, is it still best/quickest to copy and paste??


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

Well that depends. If the source is within the same thread that you are already in then all you need to do is hit the "quote" button on the bottom right of the post you want to quote.

If it is from a different thread then yes copy and paste is the way to go.


----------



## gary b (May 4, 2006)

thanks GB, 
I got it.


----------



## GB (May 4, 2006)

Cool


----------

